# BIETE: S7-200 Komplettsystem CPU 224 EM 221 SITOP power 3.5



## andi8o (5 August 2011)

Alle nötigen Informationen und Fotos unter:
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=260830581032

Ein weiteres ähnliches Angebot in Vorbereitung. Fragen können -auch hierzu- gern gestellt werden.

Danke und Gruß.


----------



## andi8o (11 August 2011)

*push*

Sofortkauf-Preis gesenkt!


----------



## andi8o (24 August 2011)

Jetzt als Auktion - also mitbieten, zuschlagen 

http://cgi.ebay.de/260839410138


----------



## andi8o (8 September 2011)

*NEUES ANGEBOT: Siemens SIMATIC S7-200 CPU 224 EM 221 223 SITOP power 3.5 SPS +Gehäuse*

*NEUES ANGEBOT:*
Siemens SIMATIC S7-200
CPU 224
EM 221 + 223
SITOP power 3.5
+Gehäuse KOMPLETT !

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=260850603185

*Ein Multi-Master Programmierkabel ist optional dabei !*


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (8 September 2011)

Und wie oft willst Du da jetzt noch einen "Kumpel" mitbieten lassen, und wieder neu einstellen? :icon_rolleyes:
Zum :sb5: sowas...

Gruß
Timo


----------



## IBFS (8 September 2011)

Unimog-HeizeR schrieb:


> Und wie oft willst Du da jetzt noch einen "Kumpel" mitbieten lassen, und wieder neu einstellen? :icon_rolleyes:



Wenn es zum Verkauf kommt - und wenn es der Kumpel kauft - dann fallen doch Gebühren an, oder?
Sobald Einer geboten hat, kann man doch den Artikel nicht mehr herausnehmen.  

Frank


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (8 September 2011)

Hallo Frank

Glaubst du echt noch an den Weihnachtsmann, oder etwa an das gute in einem Menschen? :shock: 
Das kann man bei ebäh auch melden, dass der verkauf nicht geklappt hat, dann kostet es auch keine Gebühr. 
Fakt ist: Erst Sofort-Kaufen für nen "horrorpreis, dann in der auktion jemanden mitbieten lassen, den man gut kennt, kauf rückgängig machen und wieder einstellen... 

Gruß
Timo

P.S.: Finde dich damit ab, dass du dafür keine 300 Euro mehr bekommst.


----------



## IBFS (8 September 2011)

Unimog-HeizeR schrieb:


> Glaubst du echt noch an den Weihnachtsmann, oder etwa an das gute in einem Menschen?



Wenn man immer den Geldbetrag ausgibt der einem eine auch Sache wert ist,
können einem alle Spielchen doch egal sein. 

Für mich hat das angebotene Konvolut nur den Material- /Schrottpreis.
Wie hoch der ist, will ich hier jetzt mal nicht ausbreiten.

Frank

P.S. 
Das in der Bucht manches "Schiff" mehr ein Piratenschiff ist, das dürfte allen klar sein.


----------



## andi8o (8 September 2011)

Hallo,

mit Reaktionen dieser Art muss man in Foren wohl rechnen.
Der aufmerksame Beobachter (wenn er schon so viel Zeit und Energie opfert, es ganz genau untersuchen zu wollen, was auch immer derjenige dann davon hat) wird festgestellt haben, dass es in der Tat ein neues und ANDERES Angebot ist - und ja, auch die Ware ist eine andere.
"Beweis": Die EM 223 ist hier zusätzlich dabei. Glaubt ihr, ich habe mich extra hingesetzt und extra neu verdrahtet, nur damit es "neu" aussieht? Zudem sind es mehr Schnittstellen am Gehäuse.
(Hier übrigens der erfolgreiche Verkauf: http://www.ebay.de/itm/260839410138  Auf die Bewertung meines österreichischen "Kumpels" warte ich leider noch. Meine hat er jedenfalls schon.)
Und wen es beruhigt: Für den nicht erfolgten Sofort-Verkauf musste ich in der Tat ganz ordentlich löhnen.

Und jetzt ist auch wieder gut. Als nicht aktives Mitglied dieses Forums missfallen mir solche Äußerungen, aber nichts trifft es besser als: GET A LIFE!

Mit mehr oder weniger freundlichen Grüßen...

PS: Danke dennoch für das Mit-Leben-füllen des Threads und die damit verbundene Werbung


----------



## IBFS (9 September 2011)

andi8o schrieb:


> Für den nicht erfolgten Sofort-Verkauf musste ich in der Tat ganz ordentlich löhnen.
> ...
> PS: Danke dennoch für das Mit-Leben-füllen des Threads und die damit verbundene Werbung



Es hat doch alles seinen tieferen Sinn.
Mit den Gebührenmodel von der Bucht wird der Betreiber immer reich.


----------

